# Noisy Toyota ESP9000/Tajima machine



## trevmcdev (Aug 25, 2010)

I have managed (through me own stupidity) to use too small a hoop for one of my designs. The arm with the needle in it (not sure of the technical term) hit the embroidery hoop and since then that arm has been very noisy when stitching. Can anyone tell me if I have done any major damage to the arm? It still stitches no problem. Is it something that should be fixed rather than risking further damage?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The part that hit the hoop is called the presser foot. 

You will need to drop the needle bar assembly down and rotate the needle till it comes all the way down, Do this without a garment on the machine, When its all the way down you need to inspect the presser foot and the throat plate. Chances are they are touching which is causing the noise.

The presser foot will probably need bending back into shape. Use 1 on either side as a reference.

Let me know how you get on.

Thanks


----------



## trevmcdev (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Phil, thanks very much for the info!! I'll be back at the machines on Monday so I'll have a look then and see if this is what is causing it, I'll report back. T


----------



## trevmcdev (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Phil, I checked the presser foot and it was very slightly bent so I used the adjacent ones as a guide & now it's clear of the throat plate. It is still making the noise though, a good bit louder than any of the other needles, I'm worried I have maybe caused more damage than I initially thought!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Try running the machine without the needles going up and down without a garment on.

Does it still sound noisy then?


----------



## trevmcdev (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah it still sounds noisy, i guess it's possible I have maybe bent/damaged the actual arm that drives up and down (again no idea of correct term)?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont think anything inside the head will have bent, doubt the machine would still embroider if it had.

Is it noisy on all needles without the needles coming up and down?

Whenever I've hit a hoop it has only bent the presser foot, broke a needle or knocked the hook timing out.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Pull the front cover and inspect the parts, noise coming from the machine is not a good thing and will only cause more damage in the long run.


----------



## trevmcdev (Aug 25, 2010)

Stopped using that needle and have a service booked for a fortnights time, not worth the risk really!


----------

